# Struck gold......fish !



## Billybonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

It stopped raining today and the sun came out .
Decided to go fishing on the small lake on my neighbours farm.




Didnt expect to catch a large goldfish, sorry cant post pic, file to large ?

Caught a few other fish too -


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like you caught something to carp about all right.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Sep 29, 2012)

Caught some fish myself last month - Yosemite. Good eating especially after 9 days on the trail. Golden trout at 11,000 feet.


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 30, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> Caught some fish myself last month - Yosemite. Good eating especially after 9 days on the trail. Golden trout at 11,000 feet.


 
Bet they were good on the barbie ! never tried trout fishing, would be great to bring the catch home


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to take my Uncle fishing all the time...boy he loved fishing.  He was from Oxford and came every Spring...sure miss that guy.


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 30, 2012)

I have noticed many of us woodnuts also like fishing, wonder if that's because we tend to be country folk or is it the type of people we are ?


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 1, 2012)

heatstwice - that looks awesome.  man that trout must have tasted good after 9 days.  a little better that dehydrated stuff and rice heh


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2012)

A couple of fat carp ya got there.  Goldfish are carp.  Believe it or not, carp smoke up nice.

Now those trout - mmmm...mmmmm....butter, dill and slices of lemon, seal in a foil pouch, steam them next to the fire for a few and that is some fine eating.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Oct 1, 2012)

Yea the fish were great. I even ate the head meat. After 65 miles and nine days would have eaten anything.


----------



## Billybonfire (Oct 2, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> Yea the fish were great. I even ate the head meat. After 65 miles and nine days would have eaten anything.


 
Food tastes much better when you're hungry


----------



## HeatsTwice (Oct 3, 2012)

Billybonfire said:


> Food tastes much better when you're hungry


 Yes, the Germans have a saying: "Hunger is the best cook."


----------



## ScotO (Oct 3, 2012)

HeatsTwice said:


> Caught some fish myself last month - Yosemite. Good eating especially after 9 days on the trail. Golden trout at 11,000 feet.


 What a stunning place to go fishing.  I love how that water is absolutely crystal clear.......I'm sure those fish were delicious, I'd have done them right over the fire, some butter and dill.......MMMMmmm..


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 4, 2012)

Billybonfire said:


> It stopped raining today and the sun came out .
> Decided to go fishing on the small lake on my neighbours farm.
> View attachment 75377
> 
> ...


 
Here is a link to a local carp fishing group a few towns away from me. They have a nice site with lots of good pictures. I have fished the same same river further downstream and caught so many different fish but never carp as I never really target them. It is a bit more brackish where I am. I've read that there is a population of short-nose sturgeon and atlantic sturgeon that reside in the waters. Both protected by law for their survival.

Trout stocking season will be here shortly for the fall as the waters cool.

http://www.bitemebaitco.com/Merrimacriver_1.htm


----------



## Billybonfire (Oct 4, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Here is a link to a local carp fishing group a few towns away from me. They have a nice site with lots of good pictures. I have fished the same same river further downstream and caught so many different fish but never carp as I never really target them. It is a bit more brackish where I am. I've read that there is a population of short-nose sturgeon and atlantic sturgeon that reside in the waters. Both protected by law for their survival.
> 
> Trout stocking season will be here shortly for the fall as the waters cool.
> 
> http://www.bitemebaitco.com/Merrimacriver_1.htm


 
That looks a beautiful place to fish, thanks Jon.
I believe there are some 20lb + carp in my friends lake, not managed to catch one that big yet, had a 12lb fish and have been snapped a few times by big carp that shot into the reeds .


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 4, 2012)

The river runs through several good size cities, but between river clean ups and regulations it has rebounded.  The Atlantic Salmon restoration projects are showing poor numbers. 

Youtube has several videos of other carp guys on the Merrimack doing some fishing.

This spot is not far from where I live.  The factory in the back is now torn down making room for a residential development with river dockage.  I think these guys have several videos out there.


----------

